# Substrate Elevation Tips



## atsilverman (Dec 17, 2015)

Hey - do any of you have any techniques on raising the elevation of substrate? I would like to have a gradual elevation change in my new 30 gallon planted iwagumi tank and was wondering how do so _without_ having to add extra bags an layers of substrate. Some sort of weighted blocks, marbles, etc?? Any tips would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## bt7896 (Oct 5, 2014)

I've used bricks before, but i dont recommend it the edges would always show. Ive tried lava rocks as a base, and that worked pretty good. Also adds a lot of surface area for the tank so its sort of a double feature. The coarseness keeps the lava-rock very rigid and really holds it shape even at really steep elevations. I know people also use sand bags, but i dont have any experience with this.


----------



## Blky2k (Nov 13, 2015)

Egg crate, light diffuser. You can buy it at home depo by the sheet.

Sent from my SCH-I545


----------



## Hooked on fish (Dec 15, 2015)

Blky2k said:


> Egg crate, light diffuser. You can buy it at home depo by the sheet.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545


DITTO!

Also some types of foam can be used and shaped to make slopes.


----------



## atsilverman (Dec 17, 2015)

Oooh great ideas. I guess the biggest thing to look out for is making sure these things dont float once I submerge my tank.


----------



## chinaboy1021 (May 30, 2003)

Plants would appreciate the extra substrate instead of a hunk of rock...You would appreciate it also when planting. Hope you don't find your tweezers hitting rock bottom every time you stick a stem in. :0


----------



## xxdeathnottodayxx (Dec 18, 2015)

Hooked on fish said:


> DITTO!
> 
> Also some types of foam can be used and shaped to make slopes.


+1 i also use it to attach driftwood, so they wont float up


----------



## shrimpNewbie (May 6, 2011)

Lava rock is by far the most effective solution especially if you use a similarly colored substrate, great for filtering nitrates too.

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaxfisher (Jun 2, 2013)

I've tried using additional substrate to create slopes & the sand always manages to flatten - don't know whether it's the filter moving it or the bottom dwellers. I finally resorted to gravel in panty hose, with the sand on top, but I find the sand still slides off.

Bump: I've tried using additional substrate to create slopes & the sand always manages to flatten - don't know whether it's the filter moving it or the bottom dwellers. I finally resorted to gravel in panty hose, with the sand on top, but I find the sand still slides off.


----------



## bigbadjon (Aug 6, 2015)

Have you watched the green machines videos on youtube? He builds up pretty extreme elevations by bolstering them with strips of plastic.


----------



## AdamTill (Jan 22, 2015)

bigbadjon said:


> Have you watched the green machines videos on youtube? He builds up pretty extreme elevations by bolstering them with strips of plastic.


x2, that's my vote and what I'm about to attempt. It's just coroplast corrugated sign material from what I can tell, which is $30 for a 4'x8' sheet at Home Depot etc (way less for a smaller chunk). I found green coroplast at Rona up here.


----------

